# Tattoo Opinion



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey all, just wanted to ask for your opinions on your favourite design. I already have a couple in mind but I wanted to see what the general consensus is.

All comments and opinions appreciated


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i really like 1 and four. (l to r) 

I do enjoy realistic tats but the other ones are pretty nice too..


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

That seems to be the general consensus Jess 

I think that the 4th one or http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v98/neoskillz/scorpio-homepage.gif that one would look best if it was going on my upper arm.

The 1st one also looks good but it depends where I put it. Any suggestions for placements?


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Why not a fish-tattoo? Just kidding.


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

I like the best # 1 and 2...maybe more the second one. As for the placement I don't have any good ideas...maybe on your chest (if your not a sasquatch, like me  ), or the arm could be cool too.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Its a memorial for my grandfather. I have his name on my back and I wanted to get his sign... also because its my sign too


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey Brian, to be honest I'm not a huge fan of any of them. They're all very common looking, kind of like fake tattoos. What do you think about something like this? It's something a little different at least.

http://www.hennamehndi.com/images/37.jpg


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

That definately looks less common but more fake :S doesn't it?


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Personally I'm a big fan of custom work... I have over 60 hours worth of ink on me and its all custom, no flash, nothing of the wall, all original..

I think it will be more personal and honor the meaning behind your reasoning too if it was drawn up custom for you by a tattoo artist...

I'm a scorpio too... ; )


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Do you have a place where you recommend? I've only been to Sal's Tattoo on Spadina and College.

How much does custom designing usually cost you for something like a scorpion that isn't too large, maybe the size of top shoulder to mid biceps?


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Greg at Sal's is really good.. he'll do custom for you...

its usually about 150 an hour anywhere in the city but Gregs really fast.. remember cheap tattoos aren't better tattoos

Plan on spending 250 ish for something like that if its big and detailed

It'll probably be cheaper than that though...


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Greg Kidd is who I got my first tat from, it was only like 70$ cause it took like 15 minutes to finish.

Thanks for the comments though, you have a tat of a scorpion?



XbrandonX said:


> Greg at Sal's is really good.. he'll do custom for you...
> 
> its usually about 150 an hour anywhere in the city but Gregs really fast.. remember cheap tattoos aren't better tattoos
> 
> ...


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

XbrandonX said:


> Personally I'm a big fan of custom work... I have over 60 hours worth of ink on me and its all custom, no flash, nothing of the wall, all original..
> 
> I think it will be more personal and honor the meaning behind your reasoning too if it was drawn up custom for you by a tattoo artist..


Couldn't agree more, I had it done a little backwards. Had it commissioned by an artist, brought it to the tattoo artist he did his spin on it and the results were exactly what I wanted.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

No I don't have any tats of scorpions.. yet anyways... My good friend does though its all tribal style.. not really my style but it looks good.

I prefer Japanese style designs..

Thats cool about getting an artist to draw it then having a tattoo artist stylize it.. awesome it worked out like that.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey Kat, any possibility you still have that artist's number on hand or website or rates? 

@brandon, like a japanese scorpion?


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Brian said:


> Hey Kat, any possibility you still have that artist's number on hand or website or rates?
> 
> @brandon, like a japanese scorpion?


I had it done in London, England. A little bit of a ways to go for a tat, I lived there for awhile.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Ahhh... point taken


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Actually my tattoo is a tribute to my scorpio qualities... but more in an esoteric symbolical way.

My left sleeve is all Japanese water with peonies and cherry blossoms...

(scorpio being a water sign)

The water as it gets higher up my arm turns into wind bars and then on the top of my arm there is a huge phoenix (One of the three signs of scorpio; scorpion, eagle, PHOENIX... http://www.novia.net/~aaronk/ast/scorpio.html)

So ya its Japanese style and ya its scorpio but no its not a Japanese scorpion


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Wow, that is a wicked astrological site.

Since the first post, I have changed my mind on a tat and have decided to get a panther on my left arm similar to the one attached. The panther is supposed to symbolize my grandmother but mainly my mother as a panther is a symbol for a beautiful woman who raises her young on her own and would give her life to defend them. As my mother was a single mother, I found that this suited her very well.

Initially, the scorpion was supposed to represent my grandfather as him and I are both scorpios but since I already have his name tattoo'd on my back, I came to a conclusion that he had been represented enough on me... although now that I have read that astrological site, I think I might get all 3 signs of the scorpio sometime later on down the line from now as I can represent 3 family members including myself with the 3 signs.

Thanks again for the website.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

BTW - if you wouldn't mind, I would love to see your sleeve


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey the panther looks pretty cool Brian. My brother just finished his phoenix, I think it has inspired me to get one soon lol.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Damn that looks pretty sick but I am trying to avoid getting ink on my chest cause when I get older...


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

If you want I can find out the name of a lady that was in my biology program at UofT who does custom tattooing. From what I heard she was quite good at what she does. For whatever reason her name eludes me but if you like I can find out. She does have or is still working on a biology degree so whether or not that helps in designing a scorpion I don't know, but it shouldn't hurt.

Just came to me her name. Cheryl Volling. I am having some luck searching her work but no pictures of her to confirm my belief that I got the name right.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Ah, thanks for the offer James but I've settled on a design.

On a second note, does anyone tip their artist?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i have never had a tat done.. but i personally would.


----------

